
The demise of the nation state - tartoran
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/apr/05/demise-of-the-nation-state-rana-dasgupta
======
rossdavidh
Lost me about the time they said we must have global financial regulation.
First of all, that sounds really scary, since it would doubtless (whatever the
initial intentions) be written by and for the largest financial institutions.
But, second of all, it's not so scary because the chances of the U.S.A,
Russia, China, India, and western Europe all agreeing on a single financial
regulatory authority are nil. Objectively nil, since not even within western
Europe were they able to do that.

I think the writer is part of the late 20th-early 21st century intellectual
elite, who learned that globalization is the future, who are now stuck in a
state of cognitive dissonance because things seem to be going "backwards".
Since it is an article of faith that this cannot be the case, they are trying
to argue their way into a different scenario.

For better or worse, the nation state is not going away, and it appears to
have been on the ascendance for some years now.

